

Ask HN: Where can I find statistics about remote work? - adamof

I am writing a blog post about remote work in terms of large-scale long-term software engineering projects.<p>Could anyone point me to some statistics about that? I am specifically interested in statistics about people who work from a different location or outside the office for at least 3 days a week.<p>Thanks!
Stefan
======
gregblueskies
Are you researching the US? If yes, the Bureau Of Labor statistics has this
information: <http://www.bls.gov/bls/proghome.htm#employment>

~~~
adamof
thanks!

------
evolve2k
I remember that most of the research seems to refer to it as teleworking.

~~~
evolve2k
This from quick google of 'teleworking statistics'
[http://www.teleworkresearchnetwork.com/telecommuting-
statist...](http://www.teleworkresearchnetwork.com/telecommuting-statistics)

